
SpaceX : SES-9 Technical Webcast - manaskarekar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HSb_yBnJXA
======
manaskarekar
Full webcast with commentary :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1RO4IcOG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1RO4IcOG0)

------
robbiet480
Launch aborted

------
kolleykibber
Hacker news oddly quiet about this?

